# Charter Boat Incounter



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

*Charter Boat Encounter*

Morning PPF,
On Friday the 9th I arrived to a spot roughly 15 south of Navarre Beach called the Timberholes. Sitting on a spot was the Charter Boat "Gulf Breeze" out of Destin. I approached the boat well outside his zone when the captain started hailing over his loud speaker for us to leave. No joy, so i circled him well away and started bottom fishing. Within 10 minutes another boat approached a little to close to him and he started hailing again, so he back away leaving plenty of room for everyone. After a few passing we pulled up a nice Red Grouper and celebrated our catch. Well I guess that really pissed him off!  He blows his horn to bring in lines and off he went pointing south bound. Well we thought that was the end of it. I notice him turning really tight and throttling up for a high speed pass. First he wakes the other boat then turns towards us. He just didn't make a wake pass, he actually circled really tight putting us in danger. I blew my horn and my crew yell a few nice words but he continued a full circle causing a mess on deck. Luckily no one was injured. 

What a butt head capt. I understand he's trying to make a living but that does give him a blank check to rule the seas. 

I called CC on Saturday to report the incident and they said they would pass it to FWC. The other boat can be seen in the video attached, if any on board would PM me, would be happy to take a statement from you guys.

Safety is a must on the water and crap like this is totally uncalled for. 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLzPbfmeA4o


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Doesn't look that bad. Wheres all the hell raising? Looks like your crew was busy fishing


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Post that video on facebook and other social media. The best revenge is costing that captain business. Might even send it to the local TV stations, they are always looking for something controversial.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I've has the "Fishing Express" out of St Joe come alot closer than that and circle repeatedly till our anchor pulled loose... And he wasn't even there first. On a public reef.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I have some numbers for a bunch of chicken coops out there that Olin Marler charters dropped about 10 years ago. Gulf breeze is part of that fleet. They are anything but private by now though.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Yeah I don't see it. People to sensitive these days.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

dick move yeah, but I don't see the danger.... shudda recorded the people falling down and the tackle being thrown all over the deck. oh, and the people yelling and fearing for their lives!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That is typical of some of the Destin Charter fleet. They believe they own the water out there and we are just monkey boats in their way. I have personally heard them say that over the radio to their other buddies. I have had the same thing happen a few times also. It will take an actual accident and someone losing their license for anything to change imho.


----------



## Wms128 (Mar 28, 2017)

I can't get the video to play.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Quite a few of you know me and my boat. Nine years ago, a Destin Captain attempted to run his 50' boat, the "Hired Gun" over my 42' boat, the "Emerald Coast". I was in shock. The dude running the boat had already had his license yanked for another event. Myself and 16 customers signed sworn statements that were turned over to the investigators with U.S.C.G. Mobile. The "captain" that pulled that stunt was fined $11,000.00 and it's doubtful he'll ever run a boat again.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

I had one try to push me off the Angelina. Backed down on us and almost propped my marker buoy. We yelled that we were on a public reef... He only stopped after his customers started yelling at him.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

From the video, that didn't look bad...then again, your vid shows him looping out and leaving.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Videos rarely do an event like that justice. That boat is a hell of a lot closer than it appears. Notice how fast the wake gets to them. 2, maybe 3 seconds.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

John B. said:


> Videos rarely do an event like that justice. That boat is a hell of a lot closer than it appears. Notice how fast the wake gets to them. 2, maybe 3 seconds.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Bug man by day, aquatic CSI by night.:no:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Bug man by day, aquatic CSI by night.:no:


Maybe it's the pier rat in me but after that video my eye began to twitch and I started looking for my cobia rod 😂😂

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

That same boat did the same thing to us about 2 years ago. We were in the same area and it was a big piece of natural bottom. We were at least 200 yards from him. The "gulf breeze" threw us a big ol wake and came out the wheel house cussing and screaming. What a joke. Ill never forget that the "captain" was wearing denim overalls and it was July 4th weekend!!! LOL


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Dynamic said:


> That same boat did the same thing to us about 2 years ago. We were in the same area and it was a big piece of natural bottom. We were at least 200 yards from him. The "gulf breeze" threw us a big ol wake and came out the wheel house cussing and screaming. What a joke. Ill never forget that the "captain" was wearing denim overalls and it was July 4th weekend!!! LOL


I have had that happen to me in that spot many times. The Destin charter fleet thinks they own the Timber Holes and surrounding areas. I have had that boat run right up on me out there!!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Asshats


----------



## BuckeyeVol (Oct 24, 2017)

I've been reading this forum for months but registered this morning just to reply. My family in Ohio and Tennessee travel to Navarre annually for vacation. Part of that vacation includes fishing whether from a pier or charter. I guarantee no one from my family or anyone else I know heading to that area will use a Olin Marler charter.


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

I had Showtime out of PCB do the same thing. We were at least 600yds away from him.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Years ago, had a charter boat come within 30' of us at about 1/4 throttle, pulling a wake about 3-4'. Pissed because they (lots of boats) were trolling, and we were anchored catching a load of kings, mahi-mahi, and red snapper. They weren't catching squat from what we could tell. We were in a small, low gunwale 16' boat. 
The boat came up on us again, and I told them there is a whole F'ing gulf they can be, and no reason to be on top of us, so stop f'ing swamping us beotch. The only person on that boat was a woman and the captain (as far I saw). She said, If you cuss me again, we will run you over. I picked up my .357 and let her see it, I told her if they did, I would put 5 rounds thru their hull and 1 between her beady eyeballs. Within minutes, they came straight toward us, full steam. I seriously thought they were going to ram us. I took aim, and they veered off about 50 yards from us, and left the area. 
This happened in the 90's, so it's not something "they" just started.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

There ain't a fish that swims worth all that bullshit...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I wonder what the customers thought on these charter boats when these captains did these crazy maneuvers?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> I wonder what the customers thought on these charter boats when these captains did these crazy maneuvers?


They usually think these head boat guys can do no wrong. Too bad they can't hear what the captain is usually saying about them on the radio.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah, just because someone is parked right next to you doesn't mean they can catch fish. I guess from fishing the pier for so many years you get use to fishing close proximity.


----------



## boda (Jun 26, 2014)

It really is unfortunate how many rude, arrogant, and unprofessional captains there are in the Destin fleet. Their feeling of entitlement to owning the Gulf resources just because they are "earning a living" is completely out of control.

My most memorable encounter was a good 10 years or so back. I was the only boat fishing a sunken barge southeast of Destin when I see a charter boat approaching me from a good distance away. The barge was on almost every chart you could purchase at any tackle shop in the area. Certainly no secret spot. The boat kept getting closer and closer. I began getting nervous thinking he might not be paying attention at the helm. I had everyone pull up lines and I fired up the engines. As he got within 50 yards or so he altered course and made a large circle around me getting closer and closer as he circled, throwing a huge wake at us. He just stared at me from the wheel house as my boat along with my guests and equipment started rocking violently from side to side. He finished his second circle and then proceed off away from me. The boat was the Gulf Ranger. 

I sat there in disbelief trying to comprehend why anyone would do such a rude and unsafe maneuver to another boat just because they got to the fishing spot first. 

A week or so later, there was an article in the local paper saying the captain of the same charter boat, The Gulf Ranger, was arrested, or had charges filed against him, for pulling the same maneuver on another boat but followed it up by pulling out a pistol and waving it at the other boat in a threatening manner.

Never heard what the final outcome was for that captain, but the boat is still operating out of our harbor.

I am sure there are some very courteous and professional captains in the fleet, but from my personal experience fishing from my own boat for over 20 years, coupled with hiring at least 8 different Destin charter boats over the years, the courteous and professional are greatly out numbered by the rude and obnoxious captains.


----------



## RapiD-CH32 (Oct 23, 2017)

Boat-Dude said:


> I wonder what the customers thought on these charter boats when these captains did these crazy maneuvers?


A couple years back we were holding on a "unpublished" spot (I know private spots don't exist) when a charter guide boat rolled up on us and parked it about 15ft away. It was about a 16 foot bay boat with a 300 on the back and 6 customers. They didn't catch anything in the 5 minutes they were there before he floored it away from us. You'd think being a guide he'd have more options and if he saw a boat on a spot he'd head for another.

I felt bad for the guys on board, one looked pretty green around the gills.


----------



## reel jewell (Sep 21, 2014)

I had the same boat pull up on us some years back. He tried to "wake" us off the spot but we were anchored. The fishermen on board got tangled on my anchor rope. The deck hand untangled the lines and the captain decided to move on. The spot was a state deployed reef.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

nvm


----------



## Geno (Mar 23, 2017)

Nvm???


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm doing a very steep learning curve regarding bay/gulf etiquette . We were coming up on a favorite spot once and a for hire rig was about 150 yards away. As we came up (50 yards at idle) on our spot...the cap brought up all 4 lines and GUNNED over to where we were headed. We just left. 2 weeks ago fishing among a bunch (10-12) boats in pensacola pass...several for hires low waked right thru everyone then left. (wth?) Then while were anchored and drop fishing, 2 guys motored in and right (15-20 ft) next to us and asked if we were fishing to our side (their front now) I said YES we are...right in front of you. See our lines and poles ? They were nice and backed off. It's just weird. Like was said, no fish is worth a major hassle. And yes...pier fishing for years has given me a sense of that "warm and close" feeling  I guarantee this....for sure.... there is NOT going to be less boats out this season, or in seasons to come. So I need to adjust and try to find a comfort level I can live with. I feel this post....


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*Manners*

when that happens, take pics and post them,, when their business falls off they will know they screwed up...


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

boda said:


> It really is unfortunate how many rude, arrogant, and unprofessional captains there are in the Destin fleet. Their feeling of entitlement to owning the Gulf resources just because they are "earning a living" is completely out of control.
> 
> My most memorable encounter was a good 10 years or so back. I was the only boat fishing a sunken barge southeast of Destin when I see a charter boat approaching me from a good distance away. The barge was on almost every chart you could purchase at any tackle shop in the area. Certainly no secret spot. The boat kept getting closer and closer. I began getting nervous thinking he might not be paying attention at the helm. I had everyone pull up lines and I fired up the engines. As he got within 50 yards or so he altered course and made a large circle around me getting closer and closer as he circled, throwing a huge wake at us. He just stared at me from the wheel house as my boat along with my guests and equipment started rocking violently from side to side. He finished his second circle and then proceed off away from me. The boat was the Gulf Ranger.
> 
> ...


 had a run in with that same boat back in the 90's. who was the capt at the time?


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

FleaBag said:


> had a run in with that same boat back in the 90's. who was the capt at the time?



Hmm, IDK, but who's on 1st?


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

CurDog said:


> Hmm, IDK, but who's on 1st?


What?


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

CurDog said:


> Hmm, IDK, but who's on 1st?


 I know who it was. and I know who did it the next time too. and if it happens again I might just go CUR DOG on em


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

I had a rare encounter with another boat *years* ago. The reason it was rare I do not fish in close . Well the larger boat tried to run me off of my spot so I got on the radio and told him I would announce this spot numbers if he continued . He quit and left. Trust me, the spot was a VERY productive one I had found.
If you ever have a problem get the camera out.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I believe if one of the Capt. did me like that we'd have a serious discussion back on land.


----------



## Cwmart10 (Apr 14, 2012)

I’ve had the same encounter with the charter boat "gulf breeze" out of destin, only my experience was opposite. Fishing some chicken coups out of Destin and had the "gulf Breeze" push me off my spot. It's ok, I have several spots around where i was. The capatin continued to FOLLOW me every step I made for about 2 hours, nosing his charter boat into my much smaller center console. Boat full of customers and he felt it more important to push his way away the gulf, instead of a good fishing day for paying people. No wonder their business is failing.


----------



## Lagunatic (Apr 25, 2018)

I am absolutely flabbergasted at some of the behavior I see described in this thread. 

I live in South Texas on the Laguna Madre and do quite a bit of inshore fishing with some offshore (on the rare calm days). My dad keeps a boat in Orange Beach so I lurk this forum from time to time. 

The first time I went fishing with him there he had hired a local captain to show us the ropes. This local captain struck me as eccentric and paranoid because he was obsessed with other boats and what numbers they were fishing. We would have to wait until other boats got out of sight to drop lines and it seemed like he spent the whole day looking through binoculars and keeping up a running commentary on other boats. It wore me the hell out, but in the context of this thread I guess it makes a little more sense.

I guess we just don't have the crowds here that ya'll do there. There's the usual grumbling about "pot lickers" among the inshore fleet, but the offshore fleet tends to work together to find fish and share knowledge. I can say 100% no shit, no doubt that some of the stunts described in this thread would result in a firefight here and the cops would just shrug "oh well, guy was asking for it".

I guess my question is is this unique to that part of the Gulf? Does this kind of thing happen in South Florida? The East Coast? Do I live in a bubble?


----------



## boda (Jun 26, 2014)

I began vacationing, fishing on my own, and booking charter trips, in this area in the early 1990's. I Began storing a boat here shortly there after, and moved here full time in early 2000's. Prior to that I spent a lot of time, and money, chartering fishing trips in many different locations. In my experience, this disgusting behavior on such a wide spread basis is definitely unique to Destin.

I certainly am not trying to justify their behavior, but I hear all the time that Destin has the largest charter fishing fleet of any port in Florida, so the concentration of fishing pressure might be part of the issue. I have chartered a few boats out of West Palm Beach in South Florida and the behavior I experienced down there from the captains was completely professional and courteous. One year I even trailer-ed my own boat down there and found the local captains to still be very courteous and helpful.

I ran a charter boat for a few years up on Lake Michigan during and after college, trolling for salmon and trout, so I know first hand all about the pressure and stress to put your customers on fish. However, as a member of the charter boat association up there, It was nothing like the behavior down here. Whenever we were cleaning fish after a charter, you would have have numerous people walk up and ask a million questions about where you caught the fish, what depth, what lure, etc. All the captains I knew, and myself, would always be courteous and try to give them at least some basic information. When I first started fishing down here, I walked the charter docks a few times and learned real quick not to ask any of the deck hands or captains any questions. Every time I, or anyone else did, we were told if we wanted to know we should book a trip.

In addition to the Gulf Ranger encounter I listed earlier in this thread, I have had way too many other encounters where charter boats tried to push me off spots, throw wakes in my direction, or get on the radio and accuse me of stealing their numbers. The god honest truth is I have never once pulled up on a spot and steal there numbers. Every single spot I have ever fished was either found off some chart or database, or else I found it on my own. It is amazing how many spots you can find just keeping a close eye on the depth finder as you move around.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I don’t know what’s wrong with those Floridians.:whistling:


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

Couple of thoughts. 

1. Cell phones. Here’s the script. Get on VHF CH16 and say Dear Cap of the XYZ please be advised that we are in public waters and your actions are being recorded for viewing by FWC, USCG, social media and your insurance company. 

Or

2. Just follow them to their next private spot or spend 45 min following them around in general 

Screw the charter guys who act like aholz


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Think we all have had our share of confrontation with one of the Destin charter fleet. Just like the guides on the river in MI or AK some of them will always think they own the water. Had an experience last year with one in destin. Drives me nuts as we all have the same privilege to fish the waters here. I know a lot of the captains and most are good dudes but there are those bad apples in every fleet. Need to listen to that Kenny Chesney song "Get Along" more often I guess. No one owns the water and it's a privilege to have the opportunity to fish it whenever we want.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> I don’t know what’s wrong with those Floridians.:whistling:


Especially them dang caucasians, they are nuts!


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Can you use Yelp to leave bad reviews for these guys?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Rickpcfl said:


> Can you use Yelp to leave bad reviews for these guys?



I have a online review from a tree hugger that has never been on the boat, and I have never heard of. ( I keep records of who has ever stepped foot on the Fat Jax) Online reviews are BS if you ask me. In every industry. Hell in RE, the agents themselves and have their friends and family give reviews, just like CNN, FAKE NEWS. LOL 2 cents. but go for it. sad, but true... happens every day.....


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Basic info is one thing and I don't condone rude behavior in the least but I'm sure all of us have been burned after we "helped" someone. Like most here, I've spent many years finding certain spots and figuring how and when to fish them. Call me selfish but I really like to be able to fish them unmolested. In the bay, any and all my guests are blindfolded.


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

How do they cast if they are blindfolded? Must be kinda like fly fishing on the flats; 80 feet at your 2 o'clock.

Do you at least take it off for the fish pictures?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

If I see a boat heading out with croaker sacks over their heads I will follow.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

How about one of you electronic geniuses come up with a GPS trolling motor signal jammer that will make the charter boats slowley move 100 yards away from a plotted spot. I am joking but that would be cool to see about 4 or 5 boats all lined up into the current. Then all would slowly move off the wreck.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

tiger297 said:


> How do they cast if they are blindfolded? Must be kinda like fly fishing on the flats; 80 feet at your 2 o'clock.
> 
> Do you at least take it off for the fish pictures?


You've never heard of blind casting? They can take pictures at the dock.


----------



## boatpoor2 (May 15, 2017)

I'm relatively new to offshore fishing on my own boat (2 or 3 years) but have chartered out of Orange Beach for many years. My charter captain friends in OB have been very helpful and encouraging about our solo trips. And fortunately, I've never had a charter boat try to run me off a hole...

So here's my question....how close is too close to you guys? If I'm heading to one of my unpublished spots and I see a charter boat that I think is on it, I never get closer than 1/4 mile to him. I get that he's trying to make a living and I'm fortunate enough to just be out enjoying the day, so I'll either go to another close spot (if I have one close) or run a couple of miles to another spot. If there's another private boat on it, I'll get closer (maybe 200 yards or so) and see what's up. Am I being "too courteous"?? How close is too close??


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

boatpoor2 said:


> I'm relatively new to offshore fishing on my own boat (2 or 3 years) but have chartered out of Orange Beach for many years. My charter captain friends in OB have been very helpful and encouraging about our solo trips. And fortunately, I've never had a charter boat try to run me off a hole...
> 
> So here's my question....how close is too close to you guys? If I'm heading to one of my unpublished spots and I see a charter boat that I think is on it, I never get closer than 1/4 mile to him. I get that he's trying to make a living and I'm fortunate enough to just be out enjoying the day, so I'll either go to another close spot (if I have one close) or run a couple of miles to another spot. If there's another private boat on it, I'll get closer (maybe 200 yards or so) and see what's up. Am I being "too courteous"?? How close is too close??


Only wrecks that I will fish with other boats is the Oriskany, Tenneco, 28 mile barge and such. Anything smaller than those and I'll move on. Too many numbers in my GPS to fish near someone else. I also drift fish 99% of the time.


----------



## boatpoor2 (May 15, 2017)

MrFish said:


> Only wrecks that I will fish with other boats is the Oriskany, Tenneco, 28 mile barge and such. Anything smaller than those and I'll move on. Too many numbers in my GPS to fish near someone else. I also drift fish 99% of the time.


That's kind of my thinking. I've got over 1000 numbers, so why get right up on somebody else?? So far, I've realized that on most all of the unpublished points I've fished, there are plenty of fish in the sea


----------



## jacksimonton (May 28, 2019)

Nice video.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hahaha
fooled me again. i thought i was getting alzheimers again. 
in two days this post will be two years old. i gotta start looking at the date.

jack


----------



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

Same issue with Zekes Lady out of orange beach yesterday. Accusing me of 'running up on him. I Did not run on him but he kept hailing me saying stupid stuff, then started the aggressive moves. I had a wounded warrior and a friend with 4th. Stage cancer so I didn't have much choice but to just leave. Someday he will git his.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Mr. Mike said:


> Same issue with Zekes Lady out of orange beach yesterday. Accusing me of 'running up on him. I Did not run on him but he kept hailing me saying stupid stuff, then started the aggressive moves. I had a wounded warrior and a friend with 4th. Stage cancer so I didn't have much choice but to just leave. Someday he will git his.


Publish his name

Scott


----------

